# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Cheap Realiable Test Kits

## eric_kclee

Hi

I like to introduce 1 type of test kits which is not very commonly avilable in most places.

First I must declare that I am not in anyway a share holder of the company or neither am I related to the Singapore Distributer.

The Purpose of this post is however...
1. Introduce a cheap reliable test kits (may not known to everyone)
2. It cost $5 to $10 depend on what tester..
3. It is in a relatively large bottle 37ml..cost effective.
4. It is reliable, me and friend had done counter checked with other brand.

Then you ask, what do I get in return?
If proven good, In return
a. sales will go up
b. it become cheaper
c. it will be more easily available in many places (now not)

This brand is Aquarium Pharmaceuticals. (www.aquariumpharm.com)

They carry Fresh and Marine test kits, I will introdue the main one for planted tank,
1. PH - &lt;$6
2. KH - &lt;$8
3. GH - &lt;$8
4. KH+GH - &lt;$10 (2 bottles, same size as KH &amp; GH seperately)
5. NO2 - &lt;$8
6. NH4 - &lt;$8
7. They also have NO3 but I believe the distributer did not bring in..cannot be found in Spore.

So through higer popularity, they may force to bring in NO3 also....

And please don't pay more than $10 for these products....I'm not suppose to post the exact $$, so just a range for guidance...

Why spend $20-$30 for other product that is just one third in size compare to this AP product

----------


## Kingfisher

Where to get it if it's not widely available?

----------


## bttay

Thanks Eric. I think I have seen that brand name somewhere. Will look out for it.

----------


## eric_kclee

Again I am not related to the owner of these shop that appear later...

Not really that rare lah!...be aware of this brand and observed carefully and you can find them quite easily.

Serangoon North LFS do sell them but &amp;gt;$15...cannot mentioned name for the bad things...

If you go for Bulk, Big Boy is the sole distributer...if you know who Big Boy is...is a shop name.

I can find it easily in Bedok North neighbourhood. Just name 1 shop selling really cheap.

You know Bedok North Blk85 foodcentre..very famous for 'BaChoeMee'...when you reach there ask anyone...'where is 'PianYiDaoSiao'(means cheap until crazy) fish shop'...Just anyone will direct you the way.....Its a shop at Blk84, BedokNorth Street 4 #01-07.....

Selling all kind of stuff for planted tank and aquarium stuff..Co2,Seachem,denerle,Tank, Substrates, Sera...really all kind...but don't go there for plant...Beware...you must do your homework...not all thing are cheap...

----------


## PohSan

May I know which LFS selling at the price you mentioned? I bought the KH+GH test kit for around S$15 at one of the LFS at Serangoon North. PM me if necessary, thank.

----------


## PeterGwee

For your info..AP NO3 or even Sera NO3 test kits are not that precise and can give funny results. Use as an approximate along with the appearance of the plants. Do not trust the kit when your red plants are very red and your NO3 kit is showing you 40ppm!

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 11/9/2003 12:02:35 AM 
> 
> May I know which LFS selling at the price you mentioned? I bought the KH+GH test kit for around S$15 at one of the LFS at Serangoon North. PM me if necessary, thank.
> ----------------


The shop in Bedok north that I mentioned selling &amp;lt;$10 ...or you can go direct to distributor too..they do retail too...

rgds

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 11/9/2003 12:13:06 AM 
> 
> For your info..AP NO3 or even Sera NO3 test kits are not that precise and can give funny results. Use as an approximate along with the appearance of the plants. Do not trust the kit when your red plants are very red and your NO3 kit is showing you 40ppm!
> ----------------


Ya, tried Sera but not AP...I think most NO3 test kit are not accurate, can only use them for reference...just high and low checking...Since all of them are not acurate...better get the cheaper one...AP.

Peter, 
You have tried AP NO3? where do you get them...I cannot find even from the distributor

----------


## neon

Hi bros, I bought one of the full test kits from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals inc, it is called &amp;quot;Freshwater master test kit&amp;quot;.

It comprises of : (ranges from 30-37ml) total 8 bottles :
1. Freshwater PH test 6.0 to 7.0
2. Nitrite test NO2
3. Chlorine test Cl2 , also can test for chlomine 
4. Ammonia Test NH3/Nh4
5. Water hardness test

Price at my LFS $ 18

Still missing the Nitrate test in it. So I bought Sera NO3 test kit. Other wise it is cheap and good for me.

----------


## Bandit

> ----------------
> On 11/9/2003 1:34:38 PM 
> 
> Hi bros, I bought one of the full test kits from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals inc, it is called &amp;amp;amp;quot;Freshwater master test kit&amp;amp;amp;quot;.
> 
> It comprises of : (ranges from 30-37ml) total 8 bottles :
> 1. Freshwater PH test 6.0 to 7.0
> 2. Nitrite test NO2
> 3. Chlorine test Cl2 , also can test for chlomine 
> ...


so which lfs did u get it from? the bedok north one?

----------


## Kingfisher

> ----------------
> On 11/9/2003 1:34:38 PM 
> 
> Hi bros, I bought one of the full test kits from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals inc, it is called &amp;amp;amp;quot;Freshwater master test kit&amp;amp;amp;quot;.
> 
> It comprises of : (ranges from 30-37ml) total 8 bottles :
> 1. Freshwater PH test 6.0 to 7.0
> 2. Nitrite test NO2
> 3. Chlorine test Cl2 , also can test for chlomine 
> ...



The PH range that limited?

----------


## TanVincent

May I ask where is your LFS? If inconveneint to announce, PM me.

Cheers
Vincent

----------


## PohSan

Ya. PM me the shop name also if you don't mind

----------


## Kingfisher

PM me the shops's address too. Thanks.

----------


## heavenhell

pm mi the address too. thanks

----------


## eric_kclee

Hi guys,

If anyone spotted NO3, please PM to alert me OK?

I have tried for months to search for NO3(AP) test kits..I think the distributor did not bring them in and they are worry about the sale...although everytime they said sold out!...

If you guys cannot find this product...please call BIG BOY (the sole distributor) 97307108... they sell retail also...Tell them where you stay and they can tell you the nearest LFS that carry AP product...

Please call and ask them about NO3(NITRATE) as well...with more enquiry..I believe they will be convinced about the demand and start to bring it in as well...

Don't forget AP also have Marine test kits...

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 11/9/2003 1:34:38 PM 
> 
> Hi bros, I bought one of the full test kits from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals inc, it is called &amp;amp;amp;quot;Freshwater master test kit&amp;amp;amp;quot;.
> 
> It comprises of : (ranges from 30-37ml) total 8 bottles :
> 1. Freshwater PH test 6.0 to 7.0
> .
> .
> ...



Hi Neon and Everyone, I believe there are some mistake in the range stated for PH

The range should be 6.0-7.8 PH

If this is not already known by everyone...to buy a better test kits...important thing is it should have a smaller incremental scale (or accuracy).....for AP it is 0.2PH...compare to others 0.5PH.

----------


## Betta Almighty

Yes...PM me the shop too.
Thanks

----------


## neon

Ok, hope this is ok to post to share with all the bros out there .

The shop is &amp;quot;Ah San 156 Aquarium&amp;quot; , can I name it BB156 ??
blk 156, Bt Batok St 11
#01-03 

Tel : 97513436 (Arron Lee)

How to get there :
- it is located at the wet market / food cenre area of Bt Batok West.
- it is located at the west side of Bt Batok , close to Bt Batok Road/Jurong Town Hall (but don't walk from there, easily 15mins).
- either take MRT to Bt Batok MRT , take 941 , alight at 4th bus stop, where you should see coffee shop . walk thru the coffee and you see the wet market. 
- Or you can take bus 66, 157, 174 and alight at the side/opposite of Princess Elizabeth Primary School bus stop. Walk through the shelter and ask where it is wet market/food centre.

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 11/10/2003 10:58:01 PM 
> 
> The shop is &amp;amp;amp;quot;Ah San 156 Aquarium&amp;amp;amp;quot; , can I name it BB156 ??
> blk 156, Bt Batok St 11
> #01-03 
> 
> Tel : 97513436 (Arron Lee)
> 
> ----------------


Neon, can you list the AP product they are selling?...

----------


## Kingfisher

> ----------------
> On 11/10/2003 10:58:01 PM 
> 
> Ok, hope this is ok to post to share with all the bros out there .
> 
> The shop is &amp;amp;amp;quot;Ah San 156 Aquarium&amp;amp;amp;quot; , can I name it BB156 ??
> blk 156, Bt Batok St 11
> #01-03 
> 
> ...



Bro, 941 take from which side of the road?

----------


## neon

Walk out from Bt Batok MRT toward McDonald where a long shelter walk out will lead to Bus depo. 941 is feeder service, 4th bus stop alight the coffee shop.

I believed there are few more AP products, but please call them to check it out before going there. Please be warned, this LFS is so call normal HDB LFS , nothing special or surprises. There are two 20-30's guys who are shop owners, the black hair guy is more friendlier than the &amp;quot;gold hair lion&amp;quot; and sometime he gave small discount. After I bought the kit from him, he brought in 5-6 boxes . You may want to try your luck to ask for discount and to tell him that someone recommend to come to buy .

He is also carried other JBL test kits too.

There is another LFS facing the back of this LFS, I think it is called ARK. Located along the same road where you alight (the coffee shop bus stop). It carries more on SERA, some cory, Arowana. After asking them many times on items for planted tank, both LFS started to build up their stocks and displays. Wah , &amp;quot; Chin Wu Lat&amp;quot; (influencing power).

----------


## neon

All bros out there, just check this evening at the LFS, 2 more left. No other AP product except this master test kit.

Cheers

----------


## hobbit6003

> ----------------
> On 11/9/2003 12:13:06 AM 
> 
> For your info..AP NO3 or even Sera NO3 test kits are not that precise and can give funny results. Use as an approximate along with the appearance of the plants. Do not trust the kit when your red plants are very red and your NO3 kit is showing you 40ppm!
> ----------------


Hi guys,

I'd like to second Peter's opinion on test kit!

Today, I happened to purchase a new set of NO3 test kit, as I've run out of it.

Tested my tank for NO3, and horror of horrors, it showed a reading of nearly 40ppm!

I've been testing my water for NO3 everyday, and had been getting consistent reading of 5-10 ppm each day, and I had to top it up with Seachem Nitrogen. So, can you imagine the shock I experienced?

Not wanting to trust this test result, I tested this with my distilled water. True enough, the NO3 test on the distilled water turned out more than 20ppm. Same thing went for my tapwater and my boiled water.

I think the bottom line is, don;t trust test kits alone. They're not meant for precise reading. Like what Peter had said, do compliment the test resultys with your observation abt your plants and your own experience with your own tank. If in doubt, perhaps you can do a relativity test by setting up a control eg. using distilled water .

However, that said, I'd still go out and test my water regularly, as these test do provide me with a safety net after all.

Cheers,

Kenny

----------


## eric_kclee

Agree with you on NO3 or even PO4 test kits

However....
testing PH KH and GH are matured science already...so far I have not come across big dispute in test result among test kits for PH,KH and GH.

Anyway...yes...test kits cannot be trusted fully, observe your pant is the key.

----------


## eric_kclee

sorry, change my mnd...

----------


## eric_kclee

Hi everyone, Great news,

After 3months of calling the distributor and asking every LFS I come across...and with bros help...it finally takes effect.

AP NO3 test kits is finally here, I saw it at Serangoon N. LFS and Bedok Neighbourhood.

The price is $8-9, This time round, Serangoon N. shop selling quite reasonable for NO3($8+) , I believe they could have read this thread and adjusted their prices.

Thanks to all.

----------


## PeterGwee

If you are going down the line using NO3 test kits, you are better off saving up and getting a lamotte or Hach NO3 test kit.

Regards
Peter Gwee  :Wink:

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 12/8/2003 8:56:02 AM 
> 
> If you are going down the line using NO3 test kits, you are better off saving up and getting a lamotte or Hach NO3 test kit.
> 
> Regards
> Peter Gwee  
> ----------------



Yo! thanks for your advice...

I don't use NO3 test kits anymore, just doing more often of 'looking at my plant' lately.

However, would like to voice my opinion a little, for friedly discussion...

I know that lamotte or Hach are branded stuff, and they cost like US$60 or so...how many of us can afford??

Theoretically, we don't need to measure the exact value, as long as the test kit give consistent value for the same NO3 level, it is good enough. We can use the relative scale rather the absolute scale, but.... provided that every bottle we purchase behave the same, if not it will be another story.

I have yet to prove that every AP NO3 bottles are consistent with results.

Your opinion is most welcome...

----------


## PeterGwee

It is important to plants that the NO3 does not run out for more than a day or else they would stunt. My personal experience with all this cheapo test kits is that they are very inconsistent and would send folks down the wrong path if they think it is accurate. (Imagine a tank with low fish load with a sudden rise of 20-30ppm in NO3 in a day or two after a large water change? You would need a large amount of ammonia to do that though...why are the fishes still alive then?  :Wink: )

Yup, not many folks have the dough or the willingness to spend so much for a test kit which is why Tom Barr came up with the estimative index method which works pretty well.

Regards
Peter Gwee  :Wink:

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 12/8/2003 9:46:18 AM 
> My personal experience with all this cheapo test kits is that they are very inconsistent
> ----------------


Hi, My thought is, not all cheap products are sub-standard. There are cheap and good product.
Wonder if you have check out AP NO3 test kits. Personally, I am quite intrested to find out but has already stop checking NO3.

Anyone out there? Game enough to purchase a few batch of AP NO3 test kits and check out the consistency...Then can report back the result to benefits this community...(I doubt so..)

----------


## victri

Hi,

I just bought some of the AP range couple days ago from Serangoon North. So far the PH and KH/GH kit are pretty accurate as I compare with other brands using the same water. Yup, I have the NO3 kit as well. I'm upping my KNO3 now, so will monitor if this kit registers my doses. I'll update again maybe this weekend. If someone else has the NO3 kit and wants to do a side-by-side comparison with my bottle, do let me know.

----------


## Sleepy_lancs

Hey Victri,

I'll do a comparison with you using my Sera testers. I think its okay but Just didn't like the gaps between measurement.

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 12/8/2003 11:07:54 AM 
> Hey Victri,
> I'll do a comparison with you using my Sera testers. I think its okay but Just didn't like the gaps between measurement.
> ----------------


Hi Guys...
Since NO3 test kits is generally not accurate as pointed out by Peter.

It is not important to corelate 2 different brand. Later how to decide, who is correct who is wrong?

It is more important that if it is consistent, that is, 
(a) consistent multiple test results using one bottle of test kit (testing a same sample), and
(b) consistent test result using different batches/bottles of AP NO3 test kit.

There may be an offset, but it is OK if it gives a consistent result everytime. Then the result can be used meaningfully.

BTW. PH, KH and GH already done corelation with other brand...very much similar...and reliable.

----------


## victri

Yeah, I actually meant to test and compare with other AP batches on the same water. 

I've tried with my single bottle to test the same water several times and it shows consistent results. Next would be to see if it registers any increase when I dose NO3.

----------


## Sleepy_lancs

Opps... looks like I made a mistake. Sorry guys.

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 12/8/2003 3:29:43 PM 
> Yeah, I actually meant to test and compare with other AP batches on the same water. 
> ----------------


Last Friday, I bought a new bottle of AP_NO3, met up with Victri, and try to check out the consistency.

Thanks Victri for the effort...

After a few test on Lo,Mid and Hi level of NO3 water, we find that both tester shows same result.

The bad news is, after all the testing and sweating, we realised that we both bought from the same shop and both bottle has the same batch/lot no. What a joke, so this is a meaningless test....

Anyway, just like to tell you guys that such effort has been made...to check out the AP test kits consistency.

----------


## eric_kclee

> ----------------
> On 11/9/2003 1:34:38 PM 
> 
> Hi bros, I bought one of the full test kits from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals inc, it is called &amp;amp;amp;quot;Freshwater master test kit&amp;amp;amp;quot;.
> 
> It comprises of : (ranges from 30-37ml) total 8 bottles :
> 1. Freshwater PH test 6.0 to 7.0
> 2. Nitrite test NO2
> 3. Chlorine test Cl2 , also can test for chlomine 
> ...




Does anyone else spotted this Master Test Kits for the price of &amp;lt;$20 ????, Bedok North shop selling $30++..

I called this BukitBatok shop, seems like he carry the older shipment, Squarish Box..the new shipment should be long rectangular shape..content slightly different.

Need your lobang please, because many friends want to get this master kits...super economical.

----------


## rav

Was looking for a CL test kit when I came across this old thread. Wow API came a long way from a cheap unknown brand in singapore to an established one. Kudos API.

----------


## antjoey1122

Sorry folks, I would like to coat tail this thread, that 2008 info. What is the current price of test kit and which LFS can I get it from?

Will THAT carry this item?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Sorry folks, I would like to coat tail this thread, that 2008 info. What is the current price of test kit and which LFS can I get it from?
> 
> Will THAT carry this item?


The API Freshwater Master Test Kit usually retails locally for around S$40-$50 (depending on LFS pricings and any promo discounts/offers), check at places like C328, Polyart, Seaview etc.

Make sure to check the expiry date of the test kits and try to avoid those which are old stock.

----------


## flatearthling

Get the test kit with liquid as its a lot more accurate than the test strip type.

----------

